# 2 dogs for rehoming - please spread the word



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi all

Yes another sad story I'm afraid. 2 dogs have been left behind here at the Pet Lodge 

Chap went away for a long weekend and now 4 weeks on we have made the decision to re-home. There is a story behind it which I won't bore you with here but any interested parties for re-homing please get in touch & I can fill in some more details for you.

These 2 are great - they currently live together but they would not necessarily have to be re-homed together. Ok with other dogs, don't know about cats.

Dakota is we think 5-6yrs old and a gorgeous but podgy Husky. He is very well behaved, a pleasure to walk - doesn't pull on the lead & very chilled out. He loves to relax & sunbathe. As we understand it, he was raised from a puppy from a breeder.


















Chancer is we think 18mths-2yrs old approx & a fabulous little mix breed. He loves life & just wants to please. Loves a belly rub & a cuddle. Chancer was a rescue originally.


















Both are brilliant dogs. No dog deserves to be dumped but with these 2 it's just heartbreaking. They have done nothing to deserve it & are easy to care for. We are in a position at present to be able to continue to care for them here at the Pet Lodge while re-homing searches are carried out but obviousley this cannot be indefinite.

We work closely with Rescues in the area and they are assisting us with re-homing and procedures that will go with this so if you are interested or know somebody that is please contact me via this forum.

Really appreciate your spreading the word. Many thanks :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good luck, they are nice-looking dogs.
Sadly, we had three perros abandonados handed in at our refugio within the space of an hour this morning. Also lovely dogs.
We are full to bursting point.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

What beautiful dogs... especially the husky.. i have two huskies myself.. always wanted a blue eyes one! Sadly with 3 dogs I would be irresponsible to take on more.. but you know what... the moron who abandoned them should be locked up. Do you have his name/passport details? I doubt the police would do anything... is it a crime here to dump animals?? I know you cant dump OAP´s in hospitals... I read in the paper someone got arrested for that!

I really hope you find them a great home and hopefully together! Please update us!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Steve & am chuckling at the OAP's bit! I do 'get' why people suddenly up & leave & end up abandoning animals which is sad in itself but this case is quite different as he is supposed to be a dog trainer :yell: 

These dogs we have looked after before (again another reason why this wasn't predicted) & we know how good they are. We have been going from fuming to flabberghasted & back again since it really dawned  Obviously money aside (we haven't received a penny from the idiot) we think he should be hung drawn & quartered but even in the old mountains of Spain that is illegal


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> we think he should be hung drawn & quartered but even in the old mountains of Spain that is illegal


true.... but grrrr these people make me angry! such beautiful dogs too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> true.... but grrrr these people make me angry! such beautiful dogs too!


At least they were left with caring people.
We have dogs who were found chained to lampposts, beside and in some cases actually in rubbish bins or who are half-starved through wandering the streets, golf courses or campo for weeks or months.
Not to mention the dog whose owner had *cut out the chip* to prevent him from being identified.
I will never get used to man's cruelty towards *other animals*.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> At least they were left with caring people.
> We have dogs who were found chained to lampposts, beside and in some cases actually in rubbish bins or who are half-starved through wandering the streets, golf courses or campo for weeks or months.
> Not to mention the dog whose owner had *cut out the chip* to prevent him from being identified.
> I will never get used to man's cruelty towards *other animals*.


Yes that is a bonus but again another example of how it was all planned - he knew his dogs would remain on a decent diet, get plenty of exercise and we would actively look to have them rehomed with good people - I can't decide if that is somebody that cared about them or is just a user - after all, their innoculations are not even up to date & no payments have been received whatsoever!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> Yes that is a bonus but again another example of how it was all planned - he knew his dogs would remain on a decent diet, get plenty of exercise and we would actively look to have them rehomed with good people - I can't decide if that is somebody that cared about them or is just a user - after all, their innoculations are not even up to date & no payments have been received whatsoever!


A cunning user imo.
Those dogs are lucky they are with you. Although we do our best, our conditions at the shelter cannot be half as comfortable as those you provide.
We have too many dogs but our Statutes forbid the putting down of any dog unless it is vicious and attacks dogs and people or whose quality of life is poor because of illness.
So we take them in.
On a daily basis.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

That Husky is an impressive looking dog but that first picture of Chancer is priceless - he's definitely my sort of dog. And before you ask we've already got Fraggle, Bonnie and Charlie - no room for any more - sorry.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

jimenato said:


> That Husky is an impressive looking dog but that first picture of Chancer is priceless - he's definitely my sort of dog. And before you ask we've already got Fraggle, Bonnie and Charlie - no room for any more - sorry.


ahhhh no problem just need to get the word out, thanks for the compliment on the pic!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Gonna chat to my hubby, recently lost my Akita and Westie!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> Gonna chat to my hubby, recently lost my Akita and Westie!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Wouldnt that be a happy ending to a sadness for you and a tragedy for those little pups!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Wouldnt that be a happy ending to a sadness for you and a tragedy for those little pups!


Not sure if we are ready yet though, we have been heart broken.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> Not sure if we are ready yet though, we have been heart broken.


i know how you feel... its awful when you loose any pet but in particular a dog... they become such a part of the family... which is why i cant every believe how anyone could be so cruel to them as to dump them without a 2nd thought!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Cazzie, thanks for having a think. If would would like to come and have a play with them / take them out for a walk let us know 

Where are you situated?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

donz said:


> Hi Cazzie, thanks for having a think. If would would like to come and have a play with them / take them out for a walk let us know
> 
> Where are you situated?


About an hour from Malaga, but I don't think I can convince the other half. I will let you know.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

cool ok, we are in Almogia if you are able to come up at all - you are definitely within viewing distance if you can twist your other halfs arm to come and have a walk with them  and it IS Valentines day tomorrow.....


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

He is obviously not feeling the love!!! He said no, but i'm still trying!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

lol!! tell him he's not getting any until he at least visits


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

What beautiful dogs, if I didn't have my two I would have said yes in a heartbeat!!! Good luck in finding them a good home


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This lovely thread NEEDS a happy ending. Come on Cazzy - do your best with OH.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

jimenato said:


> This lovely thread NEEDS a happy ending. Come on Cazzy - do your best with OH.


I'm with you Jimenato!! :clap2: Cazzy, get the OH blinding drunk and then casually slip in that they had agreed that you could have them whilst they were slightly intoxicated....who's going to argue with that?  :eyebrows:


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

lol you guys are good!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

well I didn't think this could get any more dramatic.....it turns out Chancer not even his! He is still technially owned by Ace Animal Shelter in La Cala!!!

Seems our 'caring' owner found him, took him into the shelter who said they would get him all vacc'd, chipped etc and then put him up for re-homing. This chap then said 'oh I'll take him home' but never paid them the fees for the work!! They even arranged with him so he could pay it in installments (€250 total) and he never has so the dog is still theirs!!

Un-friggin' believable!!!  Honestly the man needs putting to sleep himself - I am so so so so so cross!!!!  I am really choked up tbh but I just can't have a 7th dog!!! 

Anyway, if anybody is interested in him, Chancer will sadly be taken back to A.C.E in La Cala on Friday 18th Feb. As you can imagine they have a lot of dogs in at the moment (over 300) but what else can we do - he is not legally anybody elses but theirs unless somebody wants to adopt him. 

Please continue to put the word out as he is a really lovely dog. We have had 3 contacts now regarding viewing Dakota but none for Chancer and he is a lovely little lad. Cheers guys.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> well I didn't think this could get any more dramatic.....it turns out Chancer not even his! He is still technially owned by Ace Animal Shelter in La Cala!!!
> 
> Seems our 'caring' owner found him, took him into the shelter who said they would get him all vacc'd, chipped etc and then put him up for re-homing. This chap then said 'oh I'll take him home' but never paid them the fees for the work!! They even arranged with him so he could pay it in installments (€250 total) and he never has so the dog is still theirs!!
> 
> ...


Personally I think Chancer looks like a great little dog. Not too big and looks like he's got a nice personality. That second photo is so good.
But, it's not the right place nor the right time for us...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

no problem Pesky, don't take a dog on until you are ready is the best way

Please continue to put the word out for us - appreciate everybodys help :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> well I didn't think this could get any more dramatic.....it turns out Chancer not even his! He is still technially owned by Ace Animal Shelter in La Cala!!!
> 
> Seems our 'caring' owner found him, took him into the shelter who said they would get him all vacc'd, chipped etc and then put him up for re-homing. This chap then said 'oh I'll take him home' but never paid them the fees for the work!! They even arranged with him so he could pay it in installments (€250 total) and he never has so the dog is still theirs!!
> 
> ...


So A.C.E. charge 100 euros more than us for the same services....interesting.
A.C.E. obviously trusts the adopter to transfer the chip to his/her name as do we but some people don't bother.
It's quite a problem as we are legally responsible for the dog.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> So A.C.E. charge 100 euros more than us for the same services....interesting.
> A.C.E. obviously trusts the adopter to transfer the chip to his/her name as do we but some people don't bother.
> It's quite a problem as we are legally responsible for the dog.


I don't know what else the €250 may have been for to be fair as I am unaware of his condition when initially brought to them

The chip may have been transferred I am just in the process of checking but the adoption documents have not been completed as he has not paid them.

I only know he is still legally theirs because we called them for information on Chancer & found all of this out


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> I don't know what else the €250 may have been for to be fair as I am unaware of his condition when initially brought to them
> 
> The chip may have been transferred I am just in the process of checking but the adoption documents have not been completed as he has not paid them.
> 
> I only know he is still legally theirs because we called them for information on Chancer & found all of this out


You'd know more than me but my understanding is that whoevers name the chip is in , is the legal owner . Therefore if he did change the chip into his name then he would have been the owner & A,C.E would have to go to court for their money off of him.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Well today Chancer left us and was taken to A.C.E Rescue in La Cala. I have to say it was heartbreaking. He wasn't our dog but we looked after him on 2 seperate occasions and the most recent was for 5 weeks but his rubbish 'owner' is just totally crap. The Rescue Centre are so angry with him because apparently they had found Chancer a home abroad once he was all vacc'd, neutered etc but this guy said 'no I want to keep him'. 

I feel Chancer has really been let down  My other half actually took him in to the Centre & he said he was really subdued when the kennel guy picked him up and took him in (normally a very upbeat dog). Just typing this I have tears welling up. Don't get me wrong, I have tried to keep a real objective approach to this, but the poor li'l guy just didn't deserve to end up back there. He isn't a handful, he isn't a troublesome dog, all he wants is a bit of affection & he's the happiest dog alive!  

I am so cross with this man I can't begin to describe it. Sorry for ranting on so much but a tough one this has been I have to say! & it's not yet over of course. I will try to do everything I can to get Chancer & Dakota good deserving homes & I am sure the wonderful people on this forum will also continue to spread the word.

Thanks all (oops the tears just spilt over - what a wuss I am!) :Cry::Cry::mad2:


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

donz said:


> Well today Chancer left us and was taken to A.C.E Rescue in La Cala. I have to say it was heartbreaking. He wasn't our dog but we looked after him on 2 seperate occasions and the most recent was for 5 weeks but his rubbish 'owner' is just totally crap. The Rescue Centre are so angry with him because apparently they had found Chancer a home abroad once he was all vacc'd, neutered etc but this guy said 'no I want to keep him'.
> 
> I feel Chancer has really been let down  My other half actually took him in to the Centre & he said he was really subdued when the kennel guy picked him up and took him in (normally a very upbeat dog). Just typing this I have tears welling up. Don't get me wrong, I have tried to keep a real objective approach to this, but the poor li'l guy just didn't deserve to end up back there. He isn't a handful, he isn't a troublesome dog, all he wants is a bit of affection & he's the happiest dog alive!
> 
> ...


Awww, my heart goes out to you, it must have been really tough :hug: and I'm not surprised that you are so upset and angry. He looked like a lovely wee dog and having a Jack Russell and a Jackadoodle ourselves, we know what a bundle of fun and energy small dogs can be (our 2 also just want a cuddle more than anything else tho!). Hopefully the shelter can find him somewhere deserving of his company soon and at least you have Chancer to give you extra cuddles in the meantime (plus your own dogs? = extra cuddles all round ). If I didn't have my two I would have said to keep both of them for me until I arrive! And I say feel free to rant as much as you want about this irresponsible .... hopefully he'll get some comeuppance somewhere along the line.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> Well today Chancer left us and was taken to A.C.E Rescue in La Cala. I have to say it was heartbreaking. He wasn't our dog but we looked after him on 2 seperate occasions and the most recent was for 5 weeks but his rubbish 'owner' is just totally crap. The Rescue Centre are so angry with him because apparently they had found Chancer a home abroad once he was all vacc'd, neutered etc but this guy said 'no I want to keep him'.
> 
> I feel Chancer has really been let down  My other half actually took him in to the Centre & he said he was really subdued when the kennel guy picked him up and took him in (normally a very upbeat dog). Just typing this I have tears welling up. Don't get me wrong, I have tried to keep a real objective approach to this, but the poor li'l guy just didn't deserve to end up back there. He isn't a handful, he isn't a troublesome dog, all he wants is a bit of affection & he's the happiest dog alive!
> 
> ...


As someone who works with perros abandonados I can only say that any decent human would feel as you do.
We are now begionning to denounce people who wilfully abandon dogs. It is illegal.
So if you have these pathetic human specimen's address etc. you or A.C.E. could denounce him.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> Well today Chancer left us and was taken to A.C.E Rescue in La Cala. I have to say it was heartbreaking. He wasn't our dog but we looked after him on 2 seperate occasions and the most recent was for 5 weeks but his rubbish 'owner' is just totally crap. The Rescue Centre are so angry with him because apparently they had found Chancer a home abroad once he was all vacc'd, neutered etc but this guy said 'no I want to keep him'.
> 
> I feel Chancer has really been let down  My other half actually took him in to the Centre & he said he was really subdued when the kennel guy picked him up and took him in (normally a very upbeat dog). Just typing this I have tears welling up. Don't get me wrong, I have tried to keep a real objective approach to this, but the poor li'l guy just didn't deserve to end up back there. He isn't a handful, he isn't a troublesome dog, all he wants is a bit of affection & he's the happiest dog alive!


Such a shame. He looks so ready to get on with life and be happy.
Sorry I can't help out. Don't know anyone who lives down there.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

macdonner said:


> at least you have Chancer to give you extra cuddles in the meantime (plus your own dogs? = extra cuddles all round ).


Sorry meant Dakota


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi All

Just wanted to let you all know that Dakota the husky has found a new home and he was collected today yippee!! Absolutely brill!

Sadly Chancer is still at the Rescue Centre 

I have also been made aware that one of our boarders is up for rehoming too (however the owner has been honest and will certainly be taking his dog back again after his vacation!)

He is a gorgeous black labrador called Eagle (who I have renamed George because he suits it so much better!!) and is just fantastic. Unfortunately the owners divorced and the chap is now having to live in an apartment - no good for George (Eagle) because he is used to living in a house and having a garden etc.

Owner has made it clear that he is in no rush to rehome but if we know of anybody suitable then to let him know. I will take some pics over the next few days but if anybody is interested in a lovely boy please let me know 

Thanks


----------

